# Zoey Growing Up!



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

awesome video! Zoey is too cute for words. Great job editing it all together


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Zoey is just too cute.


----------



## lizandhec (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow! Very impressive and cute video!


----------



## guitarman (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice video. Which camera and software do you use?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome video. Zoey is a doll and I really enjoyed watching her grow. She had me LOL when she was trying to catch her tail. Is the Lab yours as well?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wonderful video! Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Cute reminds me so much of my golden wwhen she was a puppy!


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

omg that is so adorable! i got a little teary eyed seeing her as a big girl! haha...my favorite part is her on the stairs, so adorable!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That was absolutely delightful! Very well done video and tied together beautifully.
This is the kind of life every dog in the world should be lucky enough to have, kudos to you and hugs for Zoey!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

What a great video! She is such a beautiful girl. I love that she still gets the zoomies!!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

What a sweetie! I loved the part with the football.  Great video.


----------



## molly babe (Dec 27, 2009)

:--crazy_love:What an adorable little pudding she is, wouldn't you just love to kiss that belly :wavey:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing that adorable video of your lovely pup! I laughed out loud at several parts, especially being frightened of the snowman, as well as yelling at you "a little help here, Mom" at the top of the stairs. The best thing about that video is how obvious it is that you're loving this youngster


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow I didn't notice all the replys! Thanks!  The video clips were all taken on a little Canon 1100is, the editing just with Windows Movie Maker. The Lab belongs to my roommate, we live in a shared house, definitely keeps the puppies entertained.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great video!! Zoey looks like such a fun and happy girl


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute, she is adorable!


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

well that was awesome. its so fun to catch them discovering new things.


----------

